# Premiere and Time Warner Cable



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

I just ordered my second Tivo Premiere directly from Tivo to install here in Murrells Inlet SC where we have Time Warner Cable. The first unit was installed effortlessly in Florida where we have Comcast Xfinity.

I visited the Time Warner customer center here this morning and I did not come away with a warm and fuzzy feeling about the upcoming install. I was told I have to call a phone number (which was given to me), order the M card and pick it up and the office. I was also told that the phone call will tell me if I need a tuner adaptor.

Anyone have a Tivo that they installed (themself) with Time Warner in SC? I want to know as much as I can find out as to what to expect......


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

tmozer said:


> I just ordered my second Tivo Premiere directly from Tivo to install here in Murrells Inlet SC where we have Time Warner Cable. The first unit was installed effortlessly in Florida where we have Comcast Xfinity.
> 
> I visited the Time Warner customer center here this morning and I did not come away with a warm and fuzzy feeling about the upcoming install. I was told I have to call a phone number (which was given to me), order the M card and pick it up and the office. I was also told that the phone call will tell me if I need a tuner adaptor.
> 
> Anyone have a Tivo that they installed (themself) with Time Warner in SC? I want to know as much as I can find out as to what to expect......


I have TWC but I'm not in SC. TiVo installs have gotten a lot better since I bought my first TiVo in 2008/2009.

As long as you have the CableCard and the Tuning Adapter (if you need one), it shouldn't be too bad. I don't know what number they gave you, but someone in your local office should be able to provision/pair your CableCard against your TiVo over the phone. Sometimes the first person that answers the phone will know what to do, other times they will refer you to a higher-level tier of tech support in their office. Your T/A will probably also need to be provisioned. Doing that can be done over the phone as well; and it's a more basic process than pairing the CableCard.

Worst case scenario, have the number for the TWC National Cable Card Support Hotline handy. You can find that number by searching this forum probably. If you have issues with getting everything working correctly and the local office is out of ideas, the people at that hotline will know.


----------



## Kerwin51580 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just in case you haven't found the number already, TWC's cablecard hotline is 866-606-5889


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

tmozer said:


> I visited the Time Warner customer center here this morning and I did not come away with a warm and fuzzy feeling about the upcoming install. I was told I have to call a phone number (which was given to me), order the M card and pick it up and the office. I was also told that the phone call will tell me if I need a tuner adaptor.


Agree with lack of warm/fuzzy. I'm not in SC; but the agent at the customer center should have: (excluding inventory shortage)

a. provided you a "M" card on the spot.
b. should know if you need a tuning adapter, and provided "it" on the spot too.

I went through the install procedure last month with Time Warner. I picked up the card and t/a, which sat for a week waiting for the XL4 to arrive.
After the XL4 was connected and fully booted, I called T/W cable card support 1.866.606.5889 
The Time Warner part of the process took less than 30 minutes including wait time.

http://www.timewarnercable.com/Medi...eCARD_Self_Install_Letter_allOtheRregions.pdf


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

OK, thanks all. We are only staying in SC for a couple weeks so I will probably not attempt to pick up a cable card until the Tivo arrives (just received an email it was shipped - same day as the order) and we return after Christmas. Or I just might take the Tivo to NJ and and attempt an Optimum Cable install with their card......


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

My new Premiere XL is being delivered on Thursday. I was going to try to pick up an "M" cable card from Time Warner tomorrow. I still am unsure if I will need a "Tuning Adaptor". According to the TWC site:

_You will need a Tuning Adapter only if you're using one of the following devices
• •TiVo DVR (either the Series 3, HD, or HD XL)

_

It does not say anything about Premiere, but it does list HD XL. Is an HD XL different from a Premiere XL?


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

Their website has just not been updated with the Premiere listed. You need a tuning adapter.


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

scole250 said:


> Their website has just not been updated with the Premiere listed. You need a tuning adapter.


OK. I picked up both today. Tivo arrives tomorrow.

I asked at the TWC store about calling for activation. The women told me she had already activated the card and it should work when intalled in the Premiere. She did, though, give me a number (I believe the same one as above). Is there a chance that it will work without calling?


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

Question about hooking up the Tuning Adaptor: The Tivo online PDF instruction page shows hooking a USB cable between the Tivo and the TA. That is the only place I have seen that. TWC did not give me a USB cable and, so far, I have not found one that would work (the printer style USB cable) in my collection of cables. Do I really need that USB connection?


----------



## PedjaR (Jan 4, 2010)

tmozer said:


> Question about hooking up the Tuning Adaptor: The Tivo online PDF instruction page shows hooking a USB cable between the Tivo and the TA. That is the only place I have seen that. TWC did not give me a USB cable and, so far, I have not found one that would work (the printer style USB cable) in my collection of cables. Do I really need that USB connection?


Yes.


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

I managed to find the correct USB cable, so I will hook it up as instructed.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

You will need to call the number. The card must be paired with a unique Id from the Tivo. The TWC tech on the on the phone will step you through how to find and provide that id and complete the process.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

tmozer said:


> OK. I picked up both today. Tivo arrives tomorrow.
> 
> I asked at the TWC store about calling for activation. The women told me she had already activated the card and it should work when intalled in the Premiere. She did, though, give me a number (I believe the same one as above). *Is there a chance that it will work without calling?*


I don't think so. I'm pretty sure they need to tie the CableCard directly to your specific TiVo. I think they will ask for the "Host ID" so they can pair that ID to the CableCard they gave you. I'm not positive though.


----------



## BeatlesJunky (Nov 1, 2012)

Two or three nights ago, I suddenly lost all my high def digital movie channels via Time Warner in Santa Monica. I spent at least 5 hours on the phone with Tivo & Time Warner to fix this problem. The agents all insisted that there was obviously something wrong with my wiring (or the tuning adapter) & a visit from a TW tech was the ONLY way to fix it. I kept calling back thinking if I got someone more knowledgeable, they could fix my problem over the phone. I INSISTED no tech visit was necessary. Hours later, I just gave up & accepted that I had to wait to Saturday for the tech visit. Today, Friday, I still believed this could be fixed without a tech visit. I did some reading on the Internet & I tried the suggestion that that I simply reset my TIVO box. Voilà! All my channels are back! I was right, no technician was necessary. I just needed someone who knew what they were doing! I literally spent HOURS & HOURS with these bozos on the phone only to solve it myself!


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

Started hooking things up at 4 pm. Finally at 9 pm all seems to be working with my new Premiere XL and TWC. Definately not near as smooth as the Comcast install in Florida a couple weeks ago. And I don't know if it was the updates or whatever, but the Tivo took forever to finally get to the point where I could check the channels. Of course only the basic cable channels would display. On my first call to the TWC cable card line I had a technician almost immediately. However since the Tivo was taking so long to go through setup I let him go before I was able to check the channels. The second time I called back to try to get the channels we are paying for, it took at least 15 minutes on hold to get a tech. But all's well that ends well. The only issue I have now is that only two days of programming have downloaded. Looks like I will have to wait to schedule my wife's desired shows.......


----------



## tmozer (Oct 4, 2012)

My new Tivo, after updating, shows 20.21.2-01-2-748. Is that the newest??


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

tmozer said:


> My new Tivo, after updating, shows 20.21.2-01-2-748. Is that the newest??


The most recent SW is 20.2.2-01-2-7xx (where xx is the model number of the TiVo) This SW has not been rolled out to everyone, It is rolling out slowly.

You most likely should be at 20.2.1.2
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/311/kw/current software


----------

